# Addition to what is displayed on BB forum



## HuskyJim (Jun 24, 2006)

Is it possible to add the date that the initial thread was started?

On each BB Forum main page, there is the "Thread" and the "Thread Starter".  The "Last Post" has a name and date. 

Could we add "Date Started" of the thread?

Jim


----------

